# AT&T Gigapower service



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

My neighborhood is being torn up right now for AT&T's Gigapower service. My initial look at their site indicates it would cost about $120 per month, but there is no mention of promotional discounts that they've offered in other areas or whether having DIRECTV would qualify for additional savings. I read that in areas with Google Fiber (which we don't have), it only costs $70 per month. I'm paying $76 now for 75 mbps with Comcast. At $120/month, I won't buy it.

Just wondering if anyone has it and their impression(s).


----------



## gt2982a (Nov 6, 2007)

We've had it since November. ATT does have a promotional plan for $70 / month for 36 months with a one year commit (We were paying around $55 for their 24/5 service). Overall it is fast but if there are problems you have to be smart enough to debug. Our Pace 5268AC router would occasionally lose sync with the network and after three modem replacements and the ONT, I forced them to replace it with a NVG599 (SOP is that they always replace the modem). Getting anyone smart enough in T2 to recognize the issue is very tough and log analysis is a foreign concept. Unfortunately, one cannot remove the modem from the chain as there is some authentication going on; otherwise, I would hook up my router directly to the ONT.

You can insist that they drop ship you a new modem and you can self-install (they prefer to send a tech). After a month and a half with the NGV599, things are OK. I can get download / upload speeds to the local ATT server in the 800 Mb/s range. Oh yeah, unlike Comcast, one cannot own a modem with Uverse Gigapower; however, the promo includes the modem rental fee. 

Note that if you really want to maximize the service, I would recommend a separate router. I ended up buying a Mikrotik Cloud Core router designed to handle 1 Gb/s transactions as most consumer routers can't process that data. Thus, there is a hidden cost if you want to reach maximum performance with any gigabit service.. 

Wait a few months after they finish install to see if they offer the $70 deal. I bet they will. They initially wanted $150 for the service and I said no. Feel free to ask more questions. We don't have TV or phone just internet.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

gt2982a said:


> Note that if you really want to maximize the service, I would recommend a separate router. I ended up buying a Mikrotik Cloud Core router designed to handle 1 Gb/s transactions as most consumer routers can't process that data. Thus, there is a hidden cost if you want to reach maximum performance with any gigabit service..


Thanks for the info. They are still installing it in our neighborhood and I'm not sure how long once that get that done before the fiber will be 'hot'.

I've read some negative reviews about the AT&T spam/privacy issues and how for an extra fee, you can opt out of their ads. Has that been an issue for you?

I have two routers right now; both 1GB ASUS Black Night series (and one has AC wireless) and my two network switches are 1GB. Will those routers work or will they need to be upgraded?

Again, thanks for your reply.


----------



## gt2982a (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't see any ads with our service; however, I'm not using the ATT DNS and I run uBlock on my web browsers. I believe that ATT does sell the browsing history in a similar manner to Google fiber but I'm OK with that.

Your routers will work but I doubt that they have the power to route and firewall 1 Gbps through the Wan port. My previous router could only handle 150 Mbps via the Wan port. Your gibabit switches are fine.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

gt2982a said:


> I don't see any ads with our service; however, I'm not using the ATT DNS and I run uBlock on my web browsers. I believe that ATT does sell the browsing history in a similar manner to Google fiber but I'm OK with that.
> 
> Your routers will work but I doubt that they have the power to route and firewall 1 Gbps through the Wan port. My previous router could only handle 150 Mbps via the Wan port. Your gibabit switches are fine.


Thanks. Now I just have to wait and see what the pricing will be when its all active.


----------



## gt2982a (Nov 6, 2007)

One more thing -- if you ever change modems, you will have to call back and have ATT reinstate the $7.00 modem credit. Another "perk" of dealing with ATT.


----------

